
UK Parliament Vote in Favor of Airstrikes in Syria - nitin_flanker
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-politics-34980504
======
nitin_flanker
How is it that there is no discussion of those countries that feed the ISIS
beast? I'm talking about Turkey, Saudi Arabia, etc?

